# Nash on the Fan at 3:25



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Tune in and let me know what he says!!!!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

yes... please listen and post what is said! PLEASE!!!


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Alright people. Who's listening?


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

I am!!!!!!!!!!!!

Commercials are on, right now, but I just tuned in as we "speak".


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Anything?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Part 1

He says he's using the all star break to go to college games and scout.....Isnt certain whether he will make a trade or not....Says he has talked to 50% of the league about trades....Doesnt see a real oppurtunity to make a trade......Like Sergei Monia and thinks he is a candidate to play SG.....Loves Joel and thinks that Joel is in his prime and is delighted how he has played.....Says that Ha might be the best of the four draft picks if he continues to develop....He mentioned he has gotten alot of emails from fans being disappointed if he doesnt trade his expiring contracts...Says he doesnt want to trade an expiring contract for a flop, who they would then be stuck with.....Doesnt want to take on contracts that could come back and bite us in the butt....Talks about Glenn Robinson, Antoine Walker and Sprewells expiring contracts.....Says at the end of the season there is a possibility of a sign and trade....Says many people are reluctant to trade becuase of the new CBA rules....Says he likes to stay under the radar with trades...Says he did have discussion with Vince Carter but is puzzled because he thought what the Blazers and Memphis had to offer was better than Toronto....Says he has been interested in a couple top 2 guards in the league but has been unsuccessful....

Sounds like he is doubtful that we will make a trade...unless something comes our way that we cant refuse...

Part 2 coming at 5pm.....


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

He said:

1. Disappointed about last night's game.

2. Full strength next week. SAR and Z-Bo back, hopefully.

3. He'll be watching some college games during the break. In the last ten years it has become less and less important to go to All-Star Weekend.

4. Following up on "must see" players in the college games.

5. Scouted in Europe.

6. Then, he essentially states how his plan going into the season has backfired. As far as not acquiringg a SG and injuries, etc.

7. Joel's been a HUGE positive, he's stoked. NVE has stabilized our backcourt, to some degree.

8. Thinks we have sme nice young pieces. he's uncertain whether or not we'll make a trade. He doesn't see a "real opportunity" to make a trade right now. Sergei Monia will join us next year and could be a SG candidate. Joel is entering his prime. Ha COULD turn out to be the best of our four draft picks next year.

9. Will not make a trade for the heck of it. He gets a ton of e-mail from fans telling him to do certain things, but the expiring contracts aren't as easy to deal as people think. To trade an expiring contract, only to receive lesser players with longer contracts, isn't good business.

10. Unsure how the CBA is going to work out so they want to maintain flexibility with the salary cap.

11. Glenn Robinson has been shopped by Philly. 'Toine Walker, Sprewell also. Not as much like last year when we had sheed's contract, because it was larger than anyone else's expiring deals. By the time trades get to the media, usually it's either done or dead. Talked about an old three-way trade from when he was GM in 'Jersey. Dick Versace told him in Europe that he was puzzled by Toronto's decision to balk at our offer, then to take Jersey's offer for Vince.

12. John's tried to offer SAR + 2 1st rounders for "a top SG" before the draft last summer, but it didn't work out. he's not expecting them to call back and say that we're ready to go now, but you never know, they could.


Sorry for any incoherences, I was typing this on the run. The conversation went VERY fast and I've never had any experience trying to type out an entire conversation like this. BUT I tried.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Oh yeah, they also said that they'll be playing the second half of the interview at 5:25. Let me know if you want me to try and recap that for you guys as well.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Good summaries, guys. That's pretty much the way I heard it too. Bottom line, I think Nash has a good handle on the team's needs and has a sound strategy for upgrading the team. It may not be as quick as most of us would like, but it takes two willing partners for a trade to go down.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Nothing much going now, but he likes to go under the radar.....Hmmmm


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>CanJohno</b>!
> Oh yeah, they also said that they'll be playing the second half of the interview at 5:25. Let me know if you want me to try and recap that for you guys as well.


Do you really have to ask? :laugh:

(edit)

Oh, yeah! Thanks tons youz guyz for the recaps!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>e_blazer1</b>!
> Good summaries, guys. That's pretty much the way I heard it too. Bottom line, I think Nash has a good handle on the team's needs and has a sound strategy for upgrading the team. It may not be as quick as most of us would like, but it takes two willing partners for a trade to go down.


I'm with ya on that!


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I found it interesting that he thinks that Ha could potentially be the best of last years 4 draft picks....


I think that he is bluffing.....He said he doesnt like telling the media about trades...So i doubt that he would tell them in an interview....I'm expecting a surprise trade next monday....


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

They say that Nash is going to discuss the coaching status in the second part of the interview....


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Uh-oh! Supposedly they think they got Nash to say some pretty juicy things during the second half of the interview, concerning Mo Cheeks. They said, "usually you don't get a GM to comment on a coach, half way through the season...but he did...the rest of the conversation at 5:25". Not sure what he said, but I guess we'll find out.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>zagsfan20</b>!
> They say that Nash is going to discuss the coaching status in the second part of the interview....


:laugh: 

Stop copying me...! Oh wait, I guess I'm copying you, your posts were up first. 

Nice job!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Nice of them to tell us what time they are going to play the 2nd part of the interview, so we dont have to waste our time listening to those morons until 5:25.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Thanks for the recaps, fellas. Sounds like an interesting interview, even if it's not the stuff that we want to hear.

Ed O.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

THANKS GUYS!

I like the fact that Nash comes across as being pretty honest. Thats always been one of the many things I like about him as our GM.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CanJohno</b>!
> Uh-oh! Supposedly they think they got Nash to say some pretty juicy things during the second half of the interview, concerning Mo Cheeks. They said, "usually you don't get a GM to comment on a coach, half way through the season...but he did...the rest of the conversation at 5:25". Not sure what he said, but I guess we'll find out.


that is what is called a 'tease'.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Thanks for the recaps guys... great job! :woot:


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> Nice of them to tell us what time they are going to play the 2nd part of the interview, so we dont have to waste our time listening to those morons until 5:25.


I'm just listening, cause their talking good bout my Zags! 

I should turn it off though, cause Louisville /Marquette just started....


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> that is what is called a 'tease'.


If they were smart, they wouldnt tell us what time.. they'd just say "stay tuned for the 2nd half of the interview", which would make people stay tuned in, waiting for it... by giving the time, we can turn it off because we know when its going to air.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> that is what is called a 'tease'.


I know, I know. I just figured that I'd relay what was said, since some people had asked so nicely.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> I know, I know. I just figured that I'd relay what was said, since some people had asked so nicely.


I'll beat you to it.....


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Part 2

Says no one on the roster is untradeable...Is willing to trade anyone for the right deal.....Says Zach Randolph is a poison pill and is almost untradeable for another year....Thinks their is less conversations about trades this year...Minnesota might pull off a trade...Says that Phoenix has done a good job of gutting there roster and going after the free agent market...Says there will be a couple trades during the deadline...Wants to lock up Pryzbilla long term....Says Nedzad is making terrific progress overseas...Wants to find people to help us in our backcourt...Would like to get a top guard either by trade, draft or free agency...Says he feels for Mo...Thinks from the first day of camp we are a much better defensive team....Likes that he shook things up by putting Joel in the lineup and said it was hard for Cheeks to take DA out of the starting lineup....Wants to try and decide after this season which younger guys have a future on the team and which dont...At the end of the season they will evaluate the coaching staff and he will probably be evaluated too....Isnt nervous about his future as GM...Says no Shaq or Tim Duncan type players in this years draft....Thinks the draft is going to be pretty rich in good talent...Thinks that there is a chance to get a good player in the 20's area in the draft....Thinks this year is a good draft for young, big Europeans...And there isnt as many good high school players...Expect Shareef and Zach back next week....Wants to try and win 24 of the last 31 games...Has gotten alot of positive feedback from the younger players...Says the more were out of the playoff picture the more the youngers will play...Says Paul Allen is the best owner in sports in putting money on the table...Picks Geoff Petrie as his executive of the year and says that we were in the hunt for Cuttino Mobley but unsuccessful......


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Very interesting, zagsfan20. Thanks for posting.

Nice to hear news about Nedzad. The guy supposedly has tons of talent, but I hadn't heard anything about him for a long time.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

still.... have ing read both summarys of his interview...

if he goes by the deadline with no trades at all... he should be canned IMHO. There has to be at least ONE trade that improves the team roster balance and talent. There are too many names out there being floated about... many which can help us in some small degree.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> still.... have ing read both summarys of his interview...
> 
> if he goes by the deadline with no trades at all... he should be canned IMHO. There has to be at least ONE trade that improves the team roster balance and talent. There are too many names out there being floated about... many which can help us in some small degree.


I agree


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazerfan024</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree


Me too.


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

> if he goes by the deadline with no trades at all... he should be canned IMHO. There has to be at least ONE trade that improves the team roster balance and talent. There are too many names out there being floated about... many which can help us in some small degree.


I hear ya TB. I want a move as bad as you. I'm worried that because we're losing, and because management senses the fans are getting impatient, that the Blazers may be primed for a bonehead move. With all of the bad press the org. has gotten lately, I'm worried that the other GM's smell blood. I also wonder if in the "GM Circle", if Nash has a reputation as a guy who's not easy to work with. It's been rumored that he's backed out of some deals, and he may be a guy they just don't want to deal with. Look at the Toronto/VC deal. Many feel the Blazers had a better offer than NJ (for VC), but that Toronto made the trade with NJ despite the Blazers. I could be wrong, but I think the Blazers stand pat. Or, if they make a move, I don't think it will be one we like.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

Alright you have to ask these questions: 
Can we make the playoffs this year?
When can we make a run for a Championship?
How does a trade help us this year?
When do we want to compete again?

I dont think we will make the playoffs although i dont want us to give up. With our current contracts i say we are gonna make a major run in 3 years or so and get back into the playoffs next year. 

So let them walk and get some major FA's. Im alright with not making a trade or maybe for another expiring and picks.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BlazerFanFoLife</b>!
> 
> So let them walk and get some major FA's. Im alright with not making a trade or maybe for another expiring and picks.


I don't think letting them walk won't give us a chance at major free agents any time soon... we will be over the cap for a while with Zach, Theo, and Miles signing pretty big deals.

Ed O.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>zagsfan20</b>!
> Part 2
> 
> Says no one on the roster is untradeable...Is willing to trade anyone for the right deal.....Says Zach Randolph is a poison pill and is almost untradeable for another year....Thinks their is less conversations about trades this year...Minnesota might pull off a trade...Says that Phoenix has done a good job of gutting there roster and going after the free agent market...Says there will be a couple trades during the deadline...Wants to lock up Pryzbilla long term....Says Nedzad is making terrific progress overseas...Wants to find people to help us in our backcourt...Would like to get a top guard either by trade, draft or free agency...Says he feels for Mo...Thinks from the first day of camp we are a much better defensive team....Likes that he shook things up by putting Joel in the lineup and said it was hard for Cheeks to take DA out of the starting lineup....Wants to try and decide after this season which younger guys have a future on the team and which dont...At the end of the season they will evaluate the coaching staff and he will probably be evaluated too....Isnt nervous about his future as GM...Says no Shaq or Tim Duncan type players in this years draft....Thinks the draft is going to be pretty rich in good talent...Thinks that there is a chance to get a good player in the 20's area in the draft....Thinks this year is a good draft for young, big Europeans...And there isnt as many good high school players...Expect Shareef and Zach back next week....Wants to try and win 24 of the last 31 games...Has gotten alot of positive feedback from the younger players...Says the more were out of the playoff picture the more the youngers will play...Says Paul Allen is the best owner in sports in putting money on the table...Picks Geoff Petrie as his executive of the year and says that we were in the hunt for Cuttino Mobley but unsuccessful......


THANKS ZAG!!
I like what I hear from Nash. Unlike most of you, I realize that Nash cant force another GM to trade him a stud SG. I like his plan, and I believe we'll be back in the playoff hunt in 2 years. Many of you also seem to forget that he's still dealing with the aftermath of Bob. You all can trash him for signing Zach, Theo and Miles, but I'll bet most of you praised those moves when they happened. The fact that he was involved in the talks for Mobley tells me that Nash is not sitting on his butt like most of you think he is. I dont think Nash's job should really be in question for at least a few more years, I want to get a better idea of how his draft picks pan out before I start bashing his decisions. If we dont make a move before the deadline, all it tells me is that nobody was willing to give up talent or contracts that can help this team on and off court. Nash and Patterson cant change things over night... be patient young Skywalkers!


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BlazerFanFoLife</b>!
> Can we make the playoffs this year?


:
rotf:



> When can we make a run for a Championship?


:
1 full year after WeakCheeks gets the axe.



> How does a trade help us this year?


:
Doesn't, unless it's for a young superbly talented SG.



> When do we want to compete again?


:
Unlike Nash Patterson, I never envisioned not competing.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

Sorry for the repeat statement here; but as I've said so many times judging Nash at this point is unfair. He needs through this time period to next summer to be evaluated at all.

Trading deadline will change us a little. Summer draft, signings, and trades could change us alot.

Be patient Trailblazer fans........be patient.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Part 2
> Says there will be a couple trades during the deadline...Wants to lock up Pryzbilla long term....Says Nedzad is making terrific progress overseas...Wants to find people to help us in our backcourt...Would like to get a top guard either by trade, draft or free agency...Says he feels for Mo...Thinks from the first day of camp we are a much better defensive team....Likes that he shook things up by putting Joel in the lineup and said it was hard for Cheeks to take DA out of the starting lineup....Wants to try and decide after this season which younger guys have a future on the team and which dont...At the end of the season they will evaluate the coaching staff and he will probably be evaluated too...


Now those are _Words of Hope_ (for me anyways) as Nash is identifing what I see as the important issues facing the team, discounting the peripheral issues, and is for deciding/letting things work out in a realistic timeline. It also sounds like I might be able to purchase a Nedzad jersey next year!

STOMP


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

BlazerFanFoLife said:


> So let them walk and get some major FA's. Im alright with not making a trade or maybe for another expiring and picks.


Even if they walk we don't have cap space for a free agent. Letting them walk for nothing does us no good, at the very least trade them for contracts that expire next year and a pick (maybe next year they can be turned into something). The only thing letting them walk does is ease Paul Allen's payout, and I don't honestly believe he is all that concerned about that.


----------



## BealzeeBob (Jan 6, 2003)

*Hmmm,*

I'm not sure what he's trying to say when he states that he wants to try and win 24 of the last 31 games. Does that mean he doesn't want to try and win the other seven games? Further, what planet is he on that he thinks there is even the most remote possibility that they will win 24 of the last 31? Ain't happen'n.

Play the kids!

Go Blazers


----------



## rosecoleredbackboards (Feb 16, 2005)

*im new but heh GM speak is the same*

being a fan in other sports its the universal speak of nothing tangible until "bam" he traded a player for need. hang on its tradeing time


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

_Says Zach Randolph is a poison pill and is almost untradeable for another year_

Zagsfan, did he really call Zach a poison pill or is that your interpretation? I find it hard to imagine he'd actually say that.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

He called Zach a "poison pill" in terms of his contract and it being so hard to trade to anyone....


----------

